# meadowcreek PR36???



## flyweed (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey Guys

just had a couple questions for you....do any of you guys use a MeadowCreek PR36? Is this a good smoker, or is it more of a "grill" for grilling and bbq'ing??

I have a chance to pick one up in trade for one of my WSM's..and it seems like a really well built, solid unit..but looks too much like a grill to me.

Anyone give me their opinion on it compared to a WSM and the like, I sure would be greatful!  Thank for your help

Dan


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 23, 2011)

flyweed said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> just had a couple questions for you....do any of you guys use a MeadowCreek PR36? Is this a good smoker, or is it more of a "grill" for grilling and bbq'ing??
> 
> ...




I have the PR36 with bottom slide out charcoal, wood tray. Its a very good smoker and bbq. You can smoke indirect with it.

I would trade it in a heartbeat as the PR36 is like over $700. Bought mine right from Meadow Creek in New Holland, PA


----------



## flyweed (Nov 23, 2011)

actually..you can buy it now online for $695.00

Dan


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 23, 2011)

flyweed said:


> actually..you can buy it now online for $695.00
> 
> Dan




I used to live like 50 miles from meadow creek so i just went and picked it up.


----------



## smokinit (Nov 25, 2011)

Go for it I have used many of their products cant go wrong.


----------



## bossk4hire (Jan 9, 2012)

I picked up the PR 36 last spring and LOVE IT!!!! I have used it as a smoker, a direct grill (putting the charcoal in the water pan) and as a chicken pit (taking out othe water pan). I have the charcoal slideout and love the use of it. I have fit 50 pounds of boton butt on the grate this past summer and they all smoked wonderfully. This past weekend I did baby back ribs with the 2-2-1 method and they wer the best ever!!!!


----------

